
To Store the Wind and Sun, Energy Startups Look to Gravity - psim1
https://www.wsj.com/articles/to-store-the-wind-and-sun-energy-startups-look-to-gravity-11581657948
======
32gbsd
I wonder if this article is going to be good. Seems simple enough all they
have to do is show something that works.

